
Putin says rap music should be state guided - krn
https://edition.cnn.com/videos/world/2018/12/17/vladimir-putin-rap-music-guided-state-pleitgen-sot-vpx.cnn
======
a0-prw
What he actually said was that the state should combat drug culture.

------
backprop1989
Is MC Vlad about to drop an album?

------
LinuxBender
Mr Putin, I am sure you read HN so I would like to ask you also do something
to get people to stop touching looking at their cell phones.

~~~
LinuxBender
I knew he was watching ;-)

